# GoT ( my version )



## Dean_Gretsch (Jul 1, 2021)

It's Good To Be The King





Dragon




White Dragon


----------



## K9Kirk (Jul 1, 2021)

Very nice set, Dean. #1 is the coolest. (The Insect King)


----------



## jeffashman (Jul 1, 2021)

Great set, and yes, #1 is #1!


----------



## MSnowy (Jul 1, 2021)

Very nice!


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Jul 1, 2021)

K9Kirk said:


> Very nice set, Dean. #1 is the coolest. (The Insect King)





jeffashman said:


> Great set, and yes, #1 is #1!





MSnowy said:


> Very nice!


Thank you 3 _very_ much!


----------



## PJM (Jul 2, 2021)

They are all great but I'm going with #3.  The color scheme is different and is a great backdrop for the insect.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Jul 2, 2021)

PJM said:


> They are all great but I'm going with #3.  The color scheme is different and is a great backdrop for the insect.


Thanks! I liked the background in that one also. It is just dew on the windshield of my car, but I thought it looked neat.


----------



## Jeff G (Jul 2, 2021)

Number one is awesome, agee with the color on number three. Very nice.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Jul 2, 2021)

Jeff G said:


> Number one is awesome, agee with the color on number three. Very nice.


Thanks and hello stranger! Been ages since I saw you posting.


----------



## Susan Will (Jul 2, 2021)

Awesome shots! Love #1


----------



## Jeff G (Jul 3, 2021)

Dean_Gretsch said:


> Thanks and hello stranger! Been ages since I saw you posting.


Real life has been a bit tedious this last year, and was taking it's  toll on me. I thought it might be time to start enjoying some hobby time again. I feel like everyone has improved quite a bit while I was gone.


----------



## jeffashman (Jul 3, 2021)

Jeff G said:


> Real life has been a bit tedious this last year, and was taking it's  toll on me. I thought it might be time to start enjoying some hobby time again. I feel like everyone has improved quite a bit while I was gone.


Hi Jeff! I'm Jeff! Pleased to meetcha!


----------



## Jeff G (Jul 3, 2021)

jeffashman said:


> Hi Jeff! I'm Jeff! Pleased to meetcha!


Likewise, lots of new faces!


----------

